
Where can I find an online community of abstract thinkers? - 0301lekan
Hi HN,<p>Where can I find an online community of abstract thinkers? But I asked because out of all the online forums I used HN seemed like the right one to ask.
======
thenewbrief
This seems promising: [https://strangers-club.com/](https://strangers-
club.com/)

